# Business Bay Mayfair Towers? AC Fees?



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am looking at some 1 bedroom apartments in Business Bay, Mayfair Tower, Mayfair Residence and Fairview Tower.

I am aware that these apartment does not include chiller fees in the rent, 
I have found some decent apartments for 70-75k , but after reading some threads on here about chiller fees at 800+ AED a month, I am a bit worried that I will fall into this trap. 

I asked Securities at the towers, agents and most seem to say that it is roughly 200 AED per month depending on usage , and Dewa + Empower bill in total should be around 700 AED for a 1 bedroom. The chiller is supplied by Empower and from what I have read Empower seems fair with the prices unalike PDC, the apartments are managed by Deyaar I think. 

Sorry for the long message, but does anyone live or used to live or know anyone in the buildings and can roughly give me what to expect? I don't have long left on my temporary accommodation and Business Bay really fits into everything as its very close to Emaar Sq, where I will be working and the apartments also have very nice views etc and also very clean and modern (compared to other stuff I saw here in Dubai)

Should I bite the bullet? I am wary of taking the agents word for it as it is their best interest for me to take the place and probably most wouldn't tell me if the Chiller charges are 800+ a month. 

Your help is really appreciated!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you dont get a reply on this thread maybe you could call up Empower?


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

rsinner said:


> If you dont get a reply on this thread maybe you could call up Empower?


Hi thanks for your reply, I was thinking about that too however is the bill paid to the management which is Deyaar or directly to the supplier, empower?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There would be no point talking to the district cooling company - they simply bill the vbuilding management one big fee and then this gets divided up amongst the tenants.
You would be better speakng with either a prospective neighbour or failing that the management company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah I guessed that too Steve, I will try and see if I can catch any neighbours in the building next time I go there. 

In the mean time I would appreciate if anyone who lives or know the roughly charge to give their input.

thanks guys


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

I live in the executive towers in business bay and the thing to watch out for is the additional cost for the common areas. Every month, I have my empower bill which covers the usage in my own apartment. Which is perfect as I have my AC off during the hours I'm not at home..... BUT

Every 3 months, I get dinged for the AC costs for the common areas of the building. Such as the lobby, mezzanine level, etc. This costs be about 1200 AED every quarter. This common area cost is based on the size of the apartment. The builder provides Empower a number, based on the size of your unit, which is used in the calc for this cost. 

If you call Empower, inquire if there is a quarterly charge to your apartment.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Kashman said:


> I live in the executive towers in business bay and the thing to watch out for is the additional cost for the common areas. Every month, I have my empower bill which covers the usage in my own apartment. Which is perfect as I have my AC off during the hours I'm not at home..... BUT
> 
> Every 3 months, I get dinged for the AC costs for the common areas of the building. Such as the lobby, mezzanine level, etc. This costs be about 1200 AED every quarter. This common area cost is based on the size of the apartment. The builder provides Empower a number, based on the size of your unit, which is used in the calc for this cost.
> 
> If you call Empower, inquire if there is a quarterly charge to your apartment.


Hi Kashman

thanks for your response, Do you mind sharing with me the rough size of your apartment and how much you pay monthly on the cooling charge?

If you don't mind , because that will also help me roughly calculate what the quarterly charge is, that is if that applies to the building I will be looking to rent in.

Many thanks


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey All

I just wanted to put this out there for people who is looking to rent in business bay and is in the same position as I am in/ was in. 

I saw an apartment today and I decided to knock on the neighbours door and ask for the chiller charges. Very lovely French woman who was in the process to move out was friendly and happily took out her bill for Chiller and Dewa out of the boxes she had packed them in.

So, the chiller is NOT 200 Dhs as the agents say.

Her chiller charges was between 500-750 , 750 being in summer months, she mentioned she kept the temperature at 24 Celsius. 

However the dewa bill was very low, it was around 450 Dhs, for electricity, water and housing fee, and housing fee was around 380. 
this is for a 1 bed room apartment (but quite spacious) I would guess around 750-850 Sqft

I believe that the chiller fees of 500-750 include the electricity as well as the chilled water (one agent did say that this is the case), hence the Dewa bill is that low, as I struggled to understand how it can be so low specially when its including the housing fee, (which I guess is the 5% Dewa of the rent)

Many thanks


----------

